# Rucking with a heavy load and the new rucksack



## Jarnhamar (20 Apr 2010)

Does anyone have any tips for marching with the new ruck and a heavy load (80lbs)

I didn't have a problem with the standard bft weight but when I started dropping in more weight I noticed the shoulder straps starting to get weird. Not so much on the top of my shoulders but actually at the back of my shoulder blades.
When i took the "rucksack course" they showed us how to adjust the shoulder straps so they kind of start at the back of your shoulder blades and then carry up over top your traps (?) and then down your chest. They said it makes carrying weight easier but it doesn't seem like it works. Anyone else hear that?

Also I find the ruck is slipping down off my back. I've tightened the chest strap quite a bit and the hip belt to the point where I can't tighten it anymore but the ruck still seems to start to slip down my back.

any helpful suggestions?


----------



## Haggis (20 Apr 2010)

Throw the ruck on the truck.

Yes, I know I'm not helping - much.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Apr 2010)

Tighten shoulder straps even more? I find (having used the brit all arms bergen, brit infantry bergen, 82 pattern ruck and the new ruck) that at the end of the day, you will never have a super comfy 'I can't hardly feel it's there!!' ruck. No matter what you do, it is a bag with two straps, which in the end is all you need.

You may find it ridiculously tight on the arms but the ruck will not move. As for discomfort, well....suck it up, buttercup!! Oh and try ditching the waistbelt... I find it annoying at best..


This probably didn't help at all......


----------



## Haggis (20 Apr 2010)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> This probably didn't help at all......



You were likely much more helpful than I was.


----------



## 2010newbie (20 Apr 2010)

This might be more inconspicuous than a truck.....

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/golfcartplace_2098_3656178


----------



## SeanNewman (20 Apr 2010)

I think I am in the minority, but I am a huge fan of focusing on the hip belt and not the shoulder straps.  

I find that no matter what I do with the shoulder straps eventually they will choke my arms out after 4-6 hours or so of field work, but if I choke that hip belt as tight as possible, then suck my stomach in and keep tightening it, it really feels more comfortable like I just too half the weight off my shoulders.

And since your hips are a skeletal joint and not a muscle, they never really get tired.  I do find that I get some pretty intense cherries on my hip bones from the tight belt rubbing, but well worth it.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Apr 2010)

The closest you'll get to a solution is to tighten the chest and waist straps (waist more than chest); you can only sinch the shoulder straps so much before you cut off the circulation in your arms (theoretically a bad thing if you feel a need to pull a trigger   )

The new ruck is miles better than the last one, and arguably better than the 64. Take Tylenol as required, and be thankful for the rig you've got.



Personally, I love my Kifaru


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Apr 2010)

Journeyman (or others)

What kind of Kifaru rucksack would you recommend?
I was looking at picking up a Lowe Alpine Saracen, a few friends of mine have them from the Cambrian patrol and the seem great- their just impossible to find. So I'm considering a Kifaru.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Apr 2010)

See PMs


----------



## Tetragrammaton (24 Apr 2010)

The new ruck requires a lot more adjustment and set-up than the old rucksack.

I suggest going out for several relatively light, relatively short distance marches and correcting any problems encountered. The hip belt play a far more important role in load distribution than with the old system. Go through the instructions carefully. 

When you need to go through a 3 hour process to get a backpack issued, it gives you an idea of how much more complex it has become.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Apr 2010)

Can a mod please move this to The Parade square // Training   forum?


Thanks for the PM, JM.

Some of the MCpls at my unit and I are going to try out a 100 KM march over two days mid May.

Tetragrammaton, I'm going do just that. A few short marches with different configurations, if I can't track down a Saracen or Kifaru pack in time.

I find the Tacvest doesn't fit so well with the new ruck, I'm going to probably try out my TT Mav a few times see if that's any different. 

Here's a question. I've been lucky and never really had problems with blisters. I'm starting to get them now. (3 BFTs in a month and running 6.5 to 10 KM a day).  Is it better to pop them and drain them or just leave them be?

If they are unpopped is it a good practice to put tape over them?

In spite of my running/rucking and man blisters I still have ridiculously girl-like-soft  feet.  Aside from kicking bees nests what can I do to make them meaner?


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Apr 2010)

Pickle your feet in Epsom salts for a half hour every night.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Apr 2010)

Sterilize a small needle and pierce the *edge* of the blister just enough to release the fluid.  Leave the skin on to protect against infection.  And use the Epsom salts, as Kat advised.


----------



## Niteshade (25 Apr 2010)

I am with Kat on this. Epsom soaking works wonders. HOT water. I find my feet absorb the fluid back  and the skin reattaches itself over time. Takes my feet about 12 hours for the most part although I prefer to let them heal for 24-48 hours before subjecting them to more abuse.

Nites


----------



## dogger1936 (25 Apr 2010)

Now that I am old I feel the need to sign up for sillyness such as Ironman and stuff. Having never done it in my glory days, I too have very weak feet and am going through the same issue. While I can easily march 20km everyday, my feet will not allow it.

I'll give the epsom salt a go, thanks for the tip.

Edit to add: Can someone recommend sock set ups to prevent? The green/black issue sock dont seem to do the job for me, or white sport socks.

As well anyone who done ironman who can comment on a good civi boot to compete in?


----------



## Journeyman (25 Apr 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> As well anyone who done ironman who can comment on a good civi boot to compete in?


The bottom line [common sense; _NOT_ meant to be a sarcasm] is to compete in the boots you train in. Ironman (and Mountainman out west) can as easily be completed in MkIII combat boots as it can in top of the line Magnums, SWATs, Danskin Ballet slippers, whatever. 

Don't swap to new civie boots before any event thinking, "being 8oz lighter, even though they're not broken in, will make all the difference."

If you're already good to go in Mk III's, stick with them -- until later, when there's no pressure on


----------



## Redeye (25 Apr 2010)

Try Wigwam Ingenious socks - I find them to be amazing, no blisters, not too thick, no friction.  They aren't cheap but they're worth every penny.



			
				dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Edit to add: Can someone recommend sock set ups to prevent? The green/black issue sock dont seem to do the job for me, or white sport socks.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Apr 2010)

Polypropylene socks work well too.  I use them or just the black nylon ones (inside out to avoid the seam rubbing).  Of course, for the BFT I have to wear three pairs of socks so my foot doesn't move around in my boots.  On a daily basis I only wear two.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Apr 2010)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Try Wigwam Ingenious socks - I find them to be amazing, no blisters, not too thick, no friction.  They aren't cheap but they're worth every penny.



I just pick up the step down from that design.. only differenance is the inner layer is missing. But I"ll be trying them out soon. The sun is starting to shine out here now..
Wish me luck.


----------



## Joani (19 May 2010)

For socks, I like the double-layer ones that are available at sports stores. Admittedly, they're about $15 a pair, but my foot blister problems have all but disappeared while using them.


----------



## Chilme (6 Oct 2010)

Grimaldus,

A major issue is how you pack your rucksack.  You want everything the be distributed as evenly as possible with heavy items closer to the body.

Go to the link below for the Clothe the Soldier Rucksack user guide. Pages 29 on highlight what I'm speaking of.

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/10/clothe-soldier-rucksack.html


----------



## RCDtpr (6 Oct 2010)

I pulled out those two bars you had to bend to conform to your back.......what a difference.


----------



## NSDreamer (8 Oct 2010)

Chilme said:
			
		

> Grimaldus,
> 
> A major issue is how you pack your rucksack.  You want everything the be distributed as evenly as possible with heavy items closer to the body.
> 
> ...



slight topic derailment, but verging on Necro posting there.

 As for the new ruck, I haven't had much experience with it myself, but generally speaking with all heavy loads, the more you can transfer to the waist belt the better I find.

 Cheers


----------



## Mojo Magnum (23 Sep 2011)

I dare say I have had extensive experience with the "New" Ruck Sack, at least 2 BFT's, 1 Nijmegan and 2 Iron Man competitions under my belt with this ruck and I can say whole heartedly that I love it.  To complete these events you must master the challenges of blisters, chaffe and mental endurance.  I'll leave the mental endurance to your imagination but I will share two essential tips that have enabled me to be successful in each event.

Blisters - Don't get them.  No really, just don't.  When I bought my boots I was wearing the issue black and green sock.  To switch to something else means my boots are too big, so I stick with the issue socks.  The secret- Elastoplast wrap, free at the MIR.  You can wrap your whole foot up to the ankle (seems a little extreme to me but guys on Nijmegan loved it), or what I do, just wrap the areas of your foot where you normally get blisters.  Problem solved.

Chaffe - Again, just don't.  Dry fit shirt under your normal dress along with long under armour underwear and you slip slideing away with no issues.  Some guys swear by body glide, vaseline or whatever goop suits there fancy.  I have found the dry fit shirt and underwear keep things chaffe free.

Wrap your feet, put on your dry fit and you're good to go.  As for the new ruck, sinch up the straps along the sides so things can't move, tighten up your shoulders and chest while leaving comfortable room to breathe and then crank the waist belt as tight as you can get it and you'll be ready for the best RUck RUn of your life.  Wisdom from the RSM on my SQ  in Meaford '07 about the Zebra gloves rings true with the new RUck, "this is the best kit the military will issue you.  Take care of it and it will take care of you"


----------

